# Rockmans Report



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

Check out the photo album for some great shots of the waterspouts on the lake on May 4th. There are some great pics.

The weekend was wet and windy until Sunday, then the sun came out and it was great to have some sun shining for a change. The fishing has started to pick up on the reefs in the evening, I hate to say it, but the morning and daytime bite is still very slow. I did make the trip up to the north end 15 miles by water on Sunday morning. We did catch some fish up there until about noon and then the bite was pretty much over. There are a lot of small fish in the 8 to 10 inch class. We did get some 17 and 18-inch fish, but most of them were small fish. We did keep 7 fish from 15 to 18 inches. We fished for nine hours to get them. There were a few larger fish caught around us. Not many for having 400 boats around you, all trying to catch the same fish in the same area. If I have to fish in a crowd like that again this year, or for that matter. Ever, it will be too soon. I personally hate to fish with a crowd! It was not the fishing Mecca that I have been hearing over the past week. I still think that the bite will turn on down here in the next few days or so. We are just a little behind schedule. Do not lose faith in the rocks, I am seeing more fish on the rocks every day. There are some fish out on Sloppy Joe's and on the gravel in 30 ft of water. I am going to be on the water all this week to put something together for the wave wacker tournament on the 8th and 9th of June. I will be updating the report all week. So stay tuned for a much better report soon.

Same Bat Time

Same Bat Channel

Be safe

Rock


----------

